# Disappointed With Hearne Hardwoods



## gfadvm

I received my order today that was purchased with the gift certificate my daughters gave me for Christmas. I was very disappointed and feel like we have been taken advantage of: The sycamore slab was not only warped 2" over a 4' length but was also twisted 3/4" over the same span. Looks like VERY expensive firewood to me. The maple was priced higher than their site showed because it was "highly figured". The figure was very average in my opinion in both the curly and birdseye. The zebra wood was OK but had about an inch of sapwood along one edge which I can live with but hated to pay for. I was mostly upset because my daughters spent their hard earned money on this nice gift for their dad. I don't want them to see it because they are both knowledgable enough to realize that we weren't treated very well by Hearne. I called and expressed my disappointment to the nice lady who answered the phone who said she was very sorry. I was polite but in my book, 'sorry don't feed the bulldog'! Rant over. Thanks for listening.


----------



## BrandonW

That's all they said? "Sorry?" No offer to make things right?


----------



## patron

know your pain 
i used to be able to walk into the store
and buy what i liked

now there isn't one exotic wood store 
in all of the state

and buying online
is so expensive
all i can afford 
is blah wood

cookwoods used to show pictures of every board
but they changed their site
so you don't get to look at them anymore

but they do treat you well
and you can talk with the nice lady there too


----------



## jdmaher

Did you ask for a refund? If not, perhaps you should. Warped, twisted wood is unacceptable.

We need to give Hearne a chance to make this right. If they don't, we need to spread the word about them.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

at least they could credit your account by 10% or do something…

I purchase oak, walnut, cherry from Wall Lumber all the time and 95% of the wood they send me I am happy with.


----------



## NiteWalker

I would demand replacement wood or a refund, or if you can live with the defects, a significant discount.
I have to buy 90% of my wood online, so if I have an issue like that I would not be happy, and I would make sure the outfit I purchased the lumber from knows that.

I've purchased from bell forest a lot and have great experiences all around.
Rockler too, and even ebay.

And +1 on spreading the word if they don't make this right.


----------



## JoeyG

I am about an hour and a half from Wall Lumber and it is worth the trip. I just had them delivery some alder because it was just to big of an order to do by myself, and every piece looks great. As for ordering online, I have always been afraid to, just because of what has happened to you Andy. I hate that it happened to you and I hope they make things right.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

The amazing think about Wall lumber is you have to CALL them and a PERSON answers the phone and takes your order.

LOVE WALL LUMBER!


----------



## KenBry

Thanks for the heads up, till they make it right they are off my list.


----------



## jgreiner

I have had a lot of luck with chad over at CR Muterspaw http://www.crlumber.com/ In some cases the wood is cheaper and easier from them even after you include shipping from buying locally. they have bulk packs which are great for stocking up the lumber rack but you can also buy individual boards or matching boards for specific projects.

If you asked for them to make it right, and they've said tough ********************, then I'd consider filing a complaint with the BBB that's what they are there for.

-jeremy


----------



## Kentuk55

sorry to hear of a bad deal like this. knowing your daughters meant well, and to have something like this happen. I think I would call Hearns back and try to talk to someone higher up. maybe, if they are decent at all, they'll do something for ya. it's a bummer tho


----------



## longgone

Andy, If I were you I would call and complain and ask for a refund including shipping costs…or ask for replacement. Sometimes you have to be the "squeaky wheel" in order to get heard and get satisfaction.


----------



## LittlePaw

Andy, truly sorry something like this happened to you. I've had a few bad experiences buying on the Net. But advantage is on your side. I would email them instead of calling. Email puts what you say and their response in writing. Later on, depending on the outcome, you can post on Twitter or FaceBook, but tell that you're about to do so. And because the Net is so huge, a negative blog from a badly treated customer can do them a whole lot of damage which, if they are good businessmen, they'll make it right by you. I would tell them to send you an UPS Call Tag which will ship the stuff back to them w/o costing you the return freight. Then demand that unless they replace the merchandise, you are prepared to to post a report with WWW , LJ, the BBB and whoever you can think of. Sometimes the error is made by a small guy on the totenpole, but the head guy is the one to contact. It's his business you can hurt - the little guy could care less. Don't call, Andy - email. I see Hearn's ads in most wood related magazines. I can't imagine them pulling something like this and think they can get away with it.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for all the support my friends. I feel like they just thought this dumb 'Okie' wouldn't know any better and accept whatever they sent. I have no desire to get in a long distance confrontation with them. I've learned my lesson and will find wood locally that I can see before I buy. If theycontact me I'll be sure to let you all know what they say. I'm probably wrong but I feel like the ball's in their court. I called and expressed my dismay. If they are on the up and up they will make some attempt to rectify the situation. This order involved $350 which I'm sure is nothing to them so they don't care if I'm happy or not. This was a suprise or I would have warned my girls against dealing with those above the Mason Dixon line.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That is a real shame, especially as a gift you could choose for yourself. It seems that all the honesty has gone out of ANY company selling ANYTHING, they'll do anything to take your money.
I have always steered away from buying unseen or untouched lumber, even though I don't have any exotic types I can never actually trust what companies selling products online say about their offerings. The good vendors are outnumbered by the fly by nights.
You need to take them to task over the crap they sold you, it may help them become more aware that it's not the way to have customers.


----------



## Dusty56

If you bend over and take it from them , then they will keep doing it to others…Stand up for your daughters sake , if not for yourself !!


----------



## ClintSearl

Hearne has always considered himself the gourmet vendor with prices to match. While he may have a few extraordinary individual pieces, his inventory is hardly any better than most others.' I would return the goods for replacement at their expense.


----------



## Tomj

You could look at the piece you want buy before you buy it at Exoticwoodsusa.com. Check it out.


----------



## rance

Andy, I sure wish you would call them again and ask to speak to a supervisor about this. 

To give them a 2nd chance, maybe it was just the person you spoke to.
You should make a better attempt to be treated fairly.
If you challenge them, it sends them a message that it is not right to treat folks like this, and we won't put up with it.

Then if they refuse to do anything about it, then tell them that bad advertising travels way faster than good advertising.


----------



## gfadvm

Rance, That's probably a good idea but I'm not sure there is a 'supervisor'. If you look at their website they purport to be a 'family' business. I'll give them until next week to do the right thing (and for me to cool off) and then I'll call and ask them to make it right but I don't expect much. Clint, Your tag line describes this situation to a T. I will have to get them to agree to the return at their expense and then they are likely to just send me more firewood but its worth a try. I'd just rather spend my time in the shop rather than trying to deal with people. I deal with confrontation every day and go to the shop to get away from it!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good idea Andy, if they say it's a family business you may want to check if Uncle Guido is not a family member, if so, I'd back off.


----------



## Karson

I visited Hearne's hardwood a couple of moths ago and the lady on the phone was probably Rich Hearne's wife.

I'd call back and talk to Rich Hearne and tell him about your concerns with the wood that was shipped.

He showed our woodworking club around his place of business and I think he is a reputable business.

This is his wife working at her desk.


----------



## vonhagen

that really sucks andy, there is a place that sells exotics here in sandiego and looking on their website i thought i hit the jackpot but when i went there everything was so high priced and they did have a large selection but i didnt want to buy a whole tree , some of the bubinga slabs were 4 feet by 10 feet 4 inches thick and they must have cut down a whole cocobolo forrest because it was everywhere and was sold by the board not board foot and then there was the snakewood sticks that after doing some math it was about 300 bucks a board foot!!!! with sapwood. if you want good quality lumber you have to go to a larger vendor and hand pic your lumber because if i just order and have it delivered i get all the twisty windy unwanted lumber that has already been picked thru. i also get sheet stock that has been picked thru. with the bad economy everybody is trying to make a buck so buying online is risky and you dont know who is picking your lumber, their either 10 years old or they dont read or speak english need i say more.


----------



## Manitario

Good to know about them; I'm taking Hearne's off my list! Hopefully they'll make this right for you.


----------



## thelt

Andy, Everyone's right on this. I called for a replacement part for my Delta LA200 Midi lathe and was told it was not supported any longer and no parts where available. I asked what I was supposed to do with my lathe, the "nice lady" said throw it away and buy a new one. I vented my dissatisfaction on here and a couple of other woodworking sites. One of the engineers at Delta happened to be reading post on LJ and saw it. I got an email from the VP for marketing at Delta apologizing and by way of an apology he sent me a brand new Delta 46-460 Midi lathe. The point is if you don't voice your concerns they will keep doing this and another person may end up with a pile of $350 firewood.


----------



## gfadvm

UPDATE: A lady from Hearne called me this morning and asked that I return the bad part of my order via UPS (at their expense) and she would refund the girl's money or ship some better wood so I feel somewhat better about this company. UPS should pick it up next week so it will probably be at least 2-3 weeks before I see what happens. I will update you all as soon as I know more. I really appreciate all your comments and support.


----------



## JoeyG

That's great that they are going to take care of it. I really hope they follow threw. I have looked at their site many times and almost bought something. If they take care of this problem for you, I will be more willing to actually buy something, knowing if they screw it up, they will fix it.

Good luck Andy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's great. I hope everything works out to your satisfaction.
It is also encouraging that there are still vendors around who are prepared to satisfy the customer.
Grizzly may not be everyone's favorite tools choice, but they back up a sale in any way to keep their customer satisfied and not feeling abandoned.


----------



## KenBee

I see some of you are hesitant to buy wood from Ebay. I get 90% of my wood from Ebay and have yet to be taken advantage of. In most instances my wood has been better than the pictures depict. If I find a board I want but is to thick for me to handle or too long for standard shipping all I do is when I pay through PayPal I send a message telling the seller what I want and each time it is cut the way I wanted. I usually buy from sellers that offer what I feel is a bargain with free shipping but in some cases the low cost of the wood makes up for the shipping charges. I just bought 3 quarter sawn white oak boards that measure for each board 59×5-1/2×3/4 for $10.00 and $16.90 shipping. I spend 3 to 4 hours a day looking for bargains on Ebay the first 2 weeks of each month then the remainder of the month it is just casual looking each day if at all. One dealer I have had good luck with is *COOK WOODS*. I have bought 4 orders from them in the last month and the boards are just as described and pictured, flat, nicely figured with quick shipping. I also receive Emails from them with sales or offerings of the kind of wood I bought from them. Before I buy any wood from an Ebay seller I go through their feedback to get an idea what other buyers have to say. It is rare to find a seller that doesn't offer a return policy as well. I have never nor will I ever set my expectation bar too high when buying wood online, but as I said I have no regrets with any of my purchases thus far.


----------



## DustyRich

I have bought wood from Hearne's several times and they have always been very easy to deal with. Now, granted I am about 1 hour away and walked in and selected my own lumber. But when I was looking for something unique to make a natural edge fireplace mantel, they showed me several items and we haggled on the price of the items I selected. They are not by any means the cheapest place around, but they have an incredible selection and quanity of wood at their location. If you are ever in the area, consider stopping by there and looking at some of there stock. 
As I was writing this, I was thinking maybe would should ask about a LumberJock's pricing ? You know, a price consideration since their name comes up quite a bit on this site. Everybody would benefit. I'll be going down their for some wood for a project I just received. I can ask, the worst they can do is say "no". What do ya'll think ?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dusty, although I have not been into purchasing any exotic woods from anyone, I think the general idea that some movement towards establishing LJ prices or discounts from any vendors of "stuff" we use and purchase would be very nice. 40,000 potential customers is not to be sneezed at. The question is, should LJ members negotiate discounts separately or should LJ management seek discounts out to enhance membership benefits?
I personally think the ownership could make LJ discounts happen, they have huge carrot.


----------



## Chipy

I had a similar situation I ordered some Ash and it came all warped and gray in color like it sat outside.The company that I bought it from replaced my order and only asked for the return of only one board! Sometimes I wonder if they think we will just lay down and take their crap products or they play the odds that sometimes some people will just eat their loss.*gfadvm* glad to hear that you got some satisfaction I don't like to be the "squeaky wheel"but thees days that's what it takes!


----------



## paratrooper34

gfadvm said:

"This was a suprise or I would have warned my girls against dealing with those above the Mason Dixon line."

Huh?


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Glad to hear those yankees are making it right! ;-)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

paratrooper34;
Let me say first of all, Thank you for your service, we all appreciate your sacrifice.

As a foreign import and having traveled around the US, I can understand gfadn's tongue in cheek comment.
Without wanting to cause any consternation, I did find people of the South to be a tad more honest than Northerners, although erosion has taken place. More promises and deals here have been set and honored with a simple handshake, without the necessity of involving lawyers, but I believe the Bar Associations have that task well in hand now. It's just another old fashioned way of life becoming obsolete.
As a serviceman, honor is high up on your list of virtues and was deeply shared by the older generations of mainly southerners.
gfadm's remark may not be true of today's world, but is does reflect on a time where we all treated each other with more honesty and respect.

Again, thank you for your service.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Roger, You answered that much better than I could have.


----------



## McKinneyMike

As an hardwood supplier that also supplies customer via the internet, I am sorry to hear about your experience. The first thing that I would do is ask to speak to someone with some authority at Hearnes. That is unacceptable lumber as described by you.
I have always made it a point to support any customer complaints with immediate action and I have established a very good following because of it. If I ever got a customer call with any concerns, I would take care of it even if I lost money. I value my customers and know that if they are not happy, they will let the world know about it via forums just like this one. Reputation is all that I have and I value it more than the small amount of money that is required to fix any issue, should it ever arise. 
I do not know Rick personally, but would imagine that he is a fair guy and will work with you. I would sincerely hope that to be the case in any event.


----------



## cuttwice

gfadvm -

Glad to hear that you are being taken care of by those untrustworthy folks "north of the Mason-Dixon line", without having to make any additional phone calls. As someone who has managed businesses with more employees than just me, and dealt with people on both sides of a line that hasn't had any significance in the last 150 years that wasn't entirely in someone's head, I'd like to mention that
A) I've had some of those employees make mistakes that I had to fix, and 
B) I've been well and truly ripped off by at least as many southerners as northerners.

Somehow, it never occurred to me until this minute to make the comparison along geographic lines. Speaking as a northerner, what am I to conclude from this experience and your comment? Should I stop dealing with people below this imaginary line, and view you all as untrustworthy? Would you all view that as a fair thing to do or to say?


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Cuttwice,

I hesitate to post this but, here goes…

I grew up in the north and now live in Texas (9 yrs now), and also lived in OK for a time. That attitude is still seen 'down here" by some folks and it's just as ugly to me as the "rudeness" people complain of those "up north".

Some people in the South are rude that way and play it off as it's somehow accepable because it's okay to poke fun at the "yankees".

A few folks down here are still bitter about 1860, but mostly, (and this is just my experience,) I've seen that attitude by folks who have never lived or hardly ever traveled outside their "home area, county, state".

Northerners who move south are looked at as outsiders in many smaller towns. I lived in a small OK town for a while. Even if they like you after they get to know you, you will always be a 'yankee".

Lucikly for me, when the natives/locals got sick and I helped cure them, they liked me a lot more. 

There are great people and butt-holes all over. Geography never has any real substance in the issue for me in my travels. I love living in Texas and 99.9% of the people I know here are super!

This is not meant to rile anyone up, it's just one Texan "yankee's" experience and perspective since it came up from the OP.

McKinney Mike, I look forward to checking out your website!


----------



## PRGDesigns

I have purchased thousands of bd ft of hardwood lumber through the years. Most of the time I was either able to pick it out or saw the stack it was coming out of. I recently purchased 200 bd ft of 16' RO from Brazos Forest Products in Grand Prairie, TX. I showed up to haul the lumber with my pick up truck and my 16' lumber hauling rig. The wood was as good or better than I ever would have expected. The boards were almost uniformly the same width and I got at least 200 bd ft @ $2.00 a bd. ft. I have drooled at some of the exotics on the Cooks Wood e-mail special, but have not pulled the trigger on buying anything yet. Cooks stopped going to the Woodworker's Show or I might have picked up a couple hundred bd ft from them at one of those shows. Hate to pay freight if I can avoid it. My very first lumber purchase was several bd ft of 8/4 Ponderosa Pine from Paxton Lumber on St. John's Ave in Kansas City, MO when I was 16 years old. It was also the first time I had ever been exposed to exotics. I was hooked!

FYI - there are actually 2 Mason Dixon lines, with the most commonly known one being the line that separated the Northern States from the Southern States in the conflict between the States. The other Mason Dixon line is back East near Maryland. Mason and Dixon were surveyors of some notoriety, thus the name for the survey line being called Mason Dixon.

bullethead - I plan on trying to make it by McKinney Mike's sometime this month as he is just a few miles to the East of us. I am hoping the lumber in the pictures on the website are just as impressive in person. I just had a long conversation with a native Texan, transplanted to Utah for the present time, about the way things are in the "Republic of Texas", as Roger Clark aka Rex, so suucinctly points out in the description of his location. This is indeed a very unique State/Republic that is sometimes difficult to explain to people who have never lived here. HS football takes on a completely different meaning in TX than in any other State I have lived in and those States all thought their football was top notch. Another acquaintance of mine who had moved around the same parts of the country as I had, moved to Texas about the same time as I did. We compared notes and his observation was "have you ever lived in a place that takes such pride in itself, i.e. incorporate the State flag into everything, hang the State symbol aka Lone Star on the side of almost every building, house, etc. (unless you're an Aggie, but this post is too short to go into that) and I had to reflect that no I had never lived in such a place as Texas.

Back to the matter at hand. Although Hearne may not have taken care of this matter as you would have liked in the time frame you wanted, I was thinking about this issue in reference to the LJ's Forum Post about the "contractors" who would buy a cheap table saw for a job in anticipation of taking it back to the store for a full refund after the job was over. I can see Hearne's reluctance to "jump" if they had several dealings with those types of "contractors" who want something for nothing. They might push back a little just to make sure if the person on the other end is just somebody like those "contractors", or is an honest person with a real complaint. I wonder what percentage of their customers actually know what kind of hardwood they are buying or if it just looked pretty and then they find out it won't work for their intended application, or the color is wrong, or the grain isn't right? Having never been in Hearne's shoes, it is tough not to give them another chance.

Full Disclosure: I don't even know who Hearnes is, nor have I ever purchased anything from them.


----------



## gfadvm

UPDATE: UPS picked up the wood on Monday to return it to Hearne's. I'm anxiously awaiting the replacement. They told me on the phone that it appears they shipped the wrong species of sycamore!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

This North - South business is manly a lot of harmless fun, but add that I agree with PRGDesigns that Texans are a little different from most other. They have so much pride in their state as said previously which manifests itself in all they do, including HS football, trust, honesty, law and order, and relationships with each others and Honor.
Texas can be larger than life from simple to high living.
Yes there has been discourse in the past between north and south, especially the Norths invasion of the south during the civil war. Yet in the actual eyes of Texans, actual historical facts, the last and ONLY battle of the war to take place in Texas with Texans and was won by Texans, who took all the Yankees prisoner, and a little time after had to release them because the war ended. So as far as Texas is concerned the Yankees never beat them. The other BIG consideration is that Texas was a Republic of it's own right before the civil war and had embassies around the world. It only joined the union with 2 conditions, 1. It retained the right to secede from the union, and 2. the Texas flag would fly at the same height as the union flag.
Pride of their history trumps everything else.


----------



## cuttwice

Todd, thanks for your post. I agree that making such comparisons is widely acceptable in the south as "poking fun at yankees", or "harmless fun". I lived in Texas for a time too, and while I enjoyed myself there very much, I've always been puzzled by that peccadillo - it's an interesting departure from good manners, particularly when some of the same people can't stop patting themselves on the back about how much more polite and honorable they are. It's also offensive, and I posted my question (still not answered yet, I note) because I was offended.

As far as being looked on as outsiders in small towns, that's hardly exclusive to small towns in the south! I have a place in Maine, and have been going there for my entire life. I count many of the people in that town as great friends, but I am and always will be "from away", regardless of where I live - if I moved there full time, my daughter would also be "from away", and likely so would any kids she might have (I think *their* kids *might* have a shot at being Mainers.)

Like you, I found the overwhelming majority of the people I met in Texas were great. Of course, that's also true of the same majority of the people I've met in Pennsylvania, or New York.

Roger, while I would take issue with the accuracy of what you posted about Texas' rights as a state, this isn't the place to do so. I agree that Texas has a proud history, and Texans are certainly proud of it!

gfadvm, I'm very glad your problem got taken care of honorably and promptly.

- John


----------



## Bobsboxes

Andy, I have bought alot from COOKS, everything was as good as advertized or better. Hope you can get this resolved. Good luck, Bob


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dear John,
Yes, a load of this Texas stuff is fun and meant for the galleries.
I was born and raised in England and have been fortunate to lived and traveled in different countries and continents and from mu own standpoint I can assure you that countries, places within them and continents are somewhat the same but VERY different in some ways. The New England states are the most like the English countryside and adhere surprisingly England and Old Ireland's charm and grace. Every State has something unique and special and it's really more a matter of personal taste which one fits in for you. Although I will ALWAYS be an Englishman, I carry a US passport and live in Texas (since 1977), I'm a Texan too because Texas and it's people, I have found to be "my sort". If anyone, as I was born or raised in a different country and stayed there until they were 12 years old, that country will ALWAYS be HOME to them, because early memories are fondly remembered.
There are States that are very similar to Texas and have their own attractions and ways of life that citizens are very happy with - as they should be.
I have found Texans and mostly Southern States to be extremely well mannered and trusting people, and with more unsolicited "waves, Hellos, thank yous and courtesy" than most others. All these people acknowledge that you are there.
Texas as a Republic, then joined State with conditions is what Texas is proud of, whether you can pick loopholes in documents or treaties, it doesn't matter, Texans don't care about nit pickin. 
Lots of time when to see the 2 flags flying together at the same height, as per union joining rule, it is not uncommon to see the Union Flag next to some BIG, bad-ass Lone Star Flag.

The best way someone described Texas and Texans was by way of a true story:
A religious group was touring the US visiting various different denominational churches for a survey on religion.

The landed at JFK and their first stop was at The Holey Mother of Mosses church in Manhattan. They sat through the service and when finished they noticed a Silver Telephone with the notice saying "Calls to God $5000.0" WoW…. that's something they never saw before.
Next service was located in California, so they arrived at the Kystal Katherdral, parked in the multi-storey car park and took the courtesy bus the the entrance. Once inside they noticed a GOLD telephone with the notice "Call to God $2500,00" Wow, the second one like this they'd seen.
The last church venue for them was in Texas, they landed at DFW and drove for 8 hours and finally arrived at a little old broken down white painted clapper board church. The preacher came out to welcome them and courteously guided their footsteps away from the patties, as they went into the lil church.
Look said on of the visitors, there another of those telephones for calls to God …., but this one says FREE CALLS TO GOD …....what gives preacher? they cost up to $25000.00 elsewhere.
Well friends, calls to GOD in Texas are all LOCAL CALLS.  gotta love them Texans.


----------



## cuttwice

Roger, I'm glad you're happy in Texas. I do love several of them Texans, and I'm well aware that Texans consider themselves to be in God's country! 

I don't doubt you've heard that Texas joined the union with a special right to secede, it's a common myth. It is, however, entirely a myth. That's not "nitpickin'" - there is simply no evidence whatsoever to support it anywhere in the historical record. Texas has (and has always had) exactly the same rights to secession as any other state.

Texas did have the explicit right to divide itself into four additional states provided to it by the resolution of Congress that enabled annexation, though the formation of new states (with the consent of the people of those states and the US Congress) is also a right guaranteed by Article IV of the US Constitution, which (obviously) predates Texas' existence as either state or independent republic.

As to the height of the flag, I'm a bit of a flag geek, so I can assure you, there is no special provision there either, only custom. In fact, the only federal law having to do with display of the US flag, the "Flag Code"(USC Title 4, first passed in 1942, well after annexation), provides that any state's flag may be flown at the same height as the Stars & Stripes, though the US flag should be on the right. I checked and found that Texas has a flag code too, which agrees with the US code.

It's worth noting that the US flag code is advisory only, and there are no penalties or enforcement mechanism for it. It's also true that while the US code specifies only one place in the US where the US flag may be flown below another nearby flag (the UN flag, at the UN headquarters), that's not strictly true either. Many nautical institutions in the US (Coast Guard and Naval stations, power squadrons, yacht clubs, and other public and private places with shoreside displays) take their flag etiquette from 18th century naval traditions (including those of your native country), and have flagpoles with gaffs from which the US flag or ensign is quite properly displayed, that being the point of highest honor, even though well below the masthead.

Texas is a great place with proud traditions, like many others, both north and south of the Mason-Dixon line. I have no problem whatsoever with that pride, only with the impulse to run other places or people down.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

John,
Many thanks for the interesting read, I really appreciate it and I'll certainly enjoy some more chatter. It's late for me and I have had a long day having treatments, so if you will excuse me while I get a night's sleep I will happily converse some more some time tomorrow.
Of course you do understand that all the Rah Rah Texas is a ruse to rile up "Yankees" and annoy them. Big tongues in Big Cheeks.
Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## McKinneyMike

Just a little background on me I used to own Curly Woods in McKinney for almost 8 years. The economy took the wind out of our sales. Closing the business was without a doubt the hardest thing that I have ever done. The friends that I made during that time are still that, friends. I continue to see old customers that recognize my name and drop by the shop. Reputation is hard earned and quick to evaporate. It only takes one customer that is not happy to create serious mistrust. Hope that all you local woodworkers have the chance to drop by soon and report to the masses. I have a really good feeling that Rick will take good care of the situation pretty quickly. All anyone asks for is the opportunity to make a wrong right. It is what they do with that opportunity that can make or break a business. Carry on…...


----------



## ssnvet

Glad to hear they made it right…

I'd take the refund :^)


----------



## Billp

I have been to Hearne's several times they are great people. It doesn't suprise me at all that they are making things right thats the way they do business. You couldn't ask for a nicer person that Rick Hearne.


----------



## gfadvm

They haven't made it right yet and I'm thinking I may just ask for a refund rather than argue with them re: why they charged much more per board foot than the prices on their web site. I think maybe I need to talk to someone higher up in the food chain at Hearne's.


----------



## gfadvm

UPDATE: I spoke with Mr Hearne on Feb 27 and he said he couldn't do business with someone "who pitched a fit on the internet" and offered to refund the girl's money. I'm waiting. Will keep you all posted. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## Kickback

"UPDATE: I spoke with Mr Hearne on Feb 27 and he said he couldn't do business with someone "who pitched a fit on the internet" and offered to refund the girl's money. I'm waiting. Will keep you all posted. Thanks for the concern."

Well if that is his way of looking at things then I don't think he is helping his business in the slightest. Better to get the refund and chalk it up to experience. Having an attitude like that will only ruin his business not make it better. The internet whether you like it or not is here to stay and word travels at the speed of light now and it doesn't take much for one dissatisfied customer to start telling everyone online about their bad experience to just downright ruin a companies reputation. In this instance it seems well deserved and he gets what he deserves with that kind of response. Truly disconcerting.


----------



## Dusty56

I can't believe that *this is still going on for 22 days* since your original posting and still hasn't been resolved. 
That says it all regarding what type of people run Hearne's hardwood. 
If you had praised them on the web , would they have sent you some bonus materials ??? 
What a joke they have become ! They don't realize the power of instant information available to the masses.
Take the refund despite it not making up for all of the heartache and stress involved with your bad experiences , first with the wood and second with their lack of professionalism.


----------



## dakremer

Wow - That means Mr Hearne is on Lumberjocks and is (hopefully) reading this:

I wont be buying any lumber from your company ever, and wont be suggesting your company to any either. You dont speak to your customers like that

Gfadvm - get your money back


----------



## NiteWalker

^What dakremer said.

Bellforest has some beautiful wood and the last 3-4 times I've ordered lumber online, it has been from them and I've been completely satisfied.


----------



## dullknife

We'd love to have any of you check us out! We have a huge selection of individually priced live edge slabs online. www.thelumbershack.com


----------



## Dusty56

http://www.thelumbershack.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=cEcommerce.Product&ProductID=8968
@ Lumbershack , where's the Ambrosia in these pieces ?


----------



## dullknife

Okay, you got me, there is a little in there!  Its all about key words for these searches if you know what I mean! Trust me, we do have lots of ambrosia pieces though! We're kindof new to lumberjocks, but our customers keep telling us to get on here! Gotta start somewhere!


----------



## Dusty56

*dullknife* , Must be in the end grain and unseen edges , because there's no trace of Ambrosia Beetle trails in the board faces as shown. If I had purchased this from you without seeing the pictures and then received only Spalted Maple , I would be one PO'd customer. 
I trust that you've already changed the description of your product on the site , being the reputable businessman that you are. ; ) LOL I'll wait awhile before checking it again : )

Ambrosia Maple :
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2003993/22089/maple-ambrosia-34-x-4-x-48.aspx


----------



## Karson

Dullknife:

This is what I call Ambrosia Maple.










This is curly Ambrosia Maple with spalt


----------



## Dusty56

Nice examples , Karson : )


----------



## BrandonW

That curly ambrosia is unreal!


----------



## WDHLT15

Curly spalted ambrosia maple?? It does not get any better than that!!


----------



## Karson

I always wished that I'd found the whole log at the sawmill. But, this board was the only piece there and it was defective. 1" thick at one end and tapered to nothing and 12" wide and about 4' long.

I finally took it to my contributor for the toy workshop. They give us wood to make toys. I used his machine to resaw it to 1/8" thick so I've got about 6 pieces various lengths.

I'll glue it to some solid wood or plywood and get something useful out of it.


----------



## crashn

Any luck getting your money back? After you do, I say we place a call campaign to the place.


----------



## gfadvm

crashn, No luck yet. I'm patiently waiting for them to do what Mr. Hearne said he would do. (but he was very unhappy with this thread).


----------



## cwdance1

I live close to crlumber and he is a great guy to do business with. And you will have a hard time beating his prices for local hardwood.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Karson

Did you tell him that you were very unhappy with his wood.


----------



## BrandonW

If they fail to return the money to you, that's only going to make them look even worse here on the internets! It's their fault really-they should have jumped at the opportunity to make the order right. If they would have done that, you would have never posted about them here.


----------



## gfadvm

Karson, Yes on Feb 27. Brandon, I agree.


----------



## PRGDesigns

In poker, this is called slow playing to see who blinks first. I believe Mr. Hearne is slow playing you to see how long he can put you off as payback for the bad press @ LJ. I believe he has already written you off as a customer and I am sure that the feeling is mutual on your part. Now he wants to see how deep it goes with customers he hasn't completely written off. Call em' as I see em'.


----------



## Karson

Well he can write me off as a customer. He he's not willing to fix a wrong without him trying to figure out who is wrong.


----------



## NiteWalker

PRGDesigns, what Mr Hearne needs to realize though, is all the lost business because of his actions.
Not so much the wood; stuff like that happens; I just received an order of purpleheart from woodcraft (on sale ) and one of the boards was twisted. A quick email and a few hours later I had an order confirmation for a replacement board, free of charge on the way.

With what's going on here, based on the after the sale service, is why he will lose a LOT of potential customers in this thread.


----------



## BoardSMITH

For those who are in NC, Musser Lumber in Greensboro is a good place to purchase from. Wholesale pricing, very knowledgable staff, good selection and a convenient location. You can pick though a stack somewhat and they will deliver larger orders. At the interscetion of Boeing Dr and Market St. See Glen.

No exotics but they can get some I believe.


----------



## gfadvm

FINAL UPDATE: My youngest daughter called last night to report that HEARNE had refunded $178 of their $350. I kept 2 1/2 board feet of b'eye maple and4 1/2 feet of zebrawood so I havee $25/ board foot in that. Their web prices were $5.50/ft (and up) for b'eye and $18/ft for zebrawood but I'm not going to argue anymore as this is resolved as far as I'm concerned and we learned a lesson in the process. Thanks for all your support. Andy


----------



## longgone

Andy…..As frustrating as it was, I am glad you finally got it resolved. I try to buy all my lumber at locations where I can pick it out personally. I drive 65 miles to one place and about 40 miles to the other. I have ordered online on several occasions but try to avoid it and make it a last resort purchase.


----------



## Dusty56

Wow , $25 bd/ft ! Still don't seem right , but if you're happy , so be it : ) Tell us they at least paid for return shipping of the bad stuff.


----------



## gfadvm

Greg, That's the lesson I learned! Dusty, I didn't say I was happy but I'm moving o


----------



## jeepturner

Note to self: Never order from Hearne Hardwoods.
Thanks for the thread.


----------



## ScrubPlane

Sorry to hear that you've had such a problem but I created a log-on to add a 'positive' regarding Hearne's.

I've been shopping there for several years and I've never had any problems with their products or their staff. All have been top-notch. Not sure what happened with Andy's purchase but all of mine have been fabulous.

Decided to chime in due to all the posts I've read from guys writing Hearne's off without appearing to have been there.

Just saying…


----------



## Dusty56

*ScrubHearne*,
The point of the story is lousy quality ,over priced products sent to a customer and piss poor customer service.
Maybe when you're there face to face they shine for you , but not in this case according to gfadvm. .

I sent *HH* an email informing them that I wanted to buy some products and that I was a Lumberjock , and the reply was , *"if I am a buddy of gfadvm's , then I should shop elsewhere".*.....'nuf said about HH and their customer service !


----------



## PRGDesigns

Please note, "ScrubPlane" just joined LJ's today and this is their one and only post just 1 hour after they joined. They do not provide a location or any other information to describe what they do or how they are relevant to the LJ community. Like almost every new LJ, they were granted a warm welcome by the usual LJ's. Do those facts stand out to anyone else? I believe Andy has over 2400 posts in over 495 days. Which source should LJ's trust on any given issue? Andy or "ScrubPlane"

Just saying…....


----------



## Dusty56

10-4 on the mystery newbie with no credibility !


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Wow, what a mess…

BTW I buy from Wall Lumber on a regular basis. The wonderful lady who answers the phone even remembers Todd From Texas when I place my order.


----------



## gfadvm

I just added 3 new buddies to my list.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

BTW, buddy of mine owns a BBQ and he also got really bent out of shape by a bad review on Yelp or Urbanspoon, even though he had plenty of great reviews.

Some folk have thin skin and all but I bet the remark about the Mason Dixon line is what really pizzed off HH.


----------



## PRGDesigns

Too funny, when I opened this post, right there below Andy's original post is an Internet ad for Hearne's Hardwoods! Sweet irony! I have already apologized to Andy for prolonging this post, but the more people who add their thoughts, the higher on the Forum list it goes, and the more possible people that will see this discussion. Whoa, did I just hear a loud "backfire" shoot across this website? Perhaps by advertising they are hoping they can influence the LJ website to drop this post?

Just saying…......


----------



## gfadvm

Probably Todd. But look where my buddy Dusty56 resides. "Yankee" is not geographical, it's an attitude. G'night all.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

You insinuated on an innerweb post #13 that is highly visited, that northerners are dishonest….that's like someone else saying all Okies are stupid. Some will ignore, some will get pizzed off. The guy you pizzed off had your kids money.

Crappy situation all around. You got hosed, vented and he caught wind of it and became pizzed so he was not going to help you much. Poor way for a business to say the "customer is always right"

BTW, I grew up (first 20 yrs of my life) right next to Dusty56 in Western Mass, lived in Altus, OK and love being a Texan now. 

In the end, a lot of time we reap what we sow.


----------



## PRGDesigns

In my previous life, we used to have whole websites dedicated to disseminating hatred about whatever zoning project we were working on. These projects typically required a public hearing, wherein we would be personally attacked and or compared to "Hitler", "worse than the terrorists of 911", and many other epithets which can't be shared on a PG-13 website. One of the most disarming things we did after these public hearings was to walk straight up to the "commenters" and offer to shake their hand and express our gratitude for sharing their thoughts in public on our project and compliment them on how well they did with their presentation, no matter how whacked out their opinion may seem. The look on their faces was priceless. We instinctively knew this honest and sincere gesture was being watched/noted by the various elected government entities. We never ever stooped to their level. We also knew it was the easiest way to be able to talk to these people in the future under the assumption we would be neighbors for a really long time. The lesson learned - you can take criticism and move forward with it or you can stew in your own poo. Sorry for the dissertation Andy, but here's hoping HH is learning something and makes good choices in the future.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Good stuff there Mr Silly.


----------



## Pono

prg designs very good point I sell lumber wholesale retail.When ever a customer has a valid complaint I return the money or the lumber.So far only a couple times in 15 years.HH should stand up and respect the customer as small or big as they are everyone is important.
If you want to lose a customer over a couple hundred bucks or less could cost you tens of thousands in return…..


----------



## Woodbum

HEY GFADVM!!
From one dumb Okie to another, since they think that we are all dumb a-bohunks already, raise some hell with them. I would politely ask the not very smart lady to let you talk with the sales manager and tell him your problem.
If they do not make it right to YOUR satisfaction, which seems to me is only getting what you have already paid for; post it out here and on all of the other woodworking sites and then send the fool sales manager a link to all of the sites. Lifetime customer value should mean something to them. If it doesn't, they don't need your money again,
or mine. OK is very barren when it comes to a good selection of quality hardwoods. The Woodcraft in Tulsa has a much better selection than the one in OKC, but as far as I know, those two are our only choices without driving to Dallas.


----------



## horky

Let the record be straight … according to the Hearne Hardwood people … the two bad pieces of wood were taken back and refunds were made. It is too bad that Hearne doesn't follow this site .. they could have charrmed in how they tried to make it right .. so both sides of the story could be told. Just wanted to be sure the LJ community has both sides before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Dusty56

"Let the record be straight … according to the Hearne Hardwood people … the two bad pieces of wood were taken back and refunds were made".

*Over what period of time and how much grief was involved before a "resolution" came from HH ?*
There's a lot more to this story than just two bad pieces , horky.


----------



## gfadvm

Hey guys, This is an old post that was resolved. I'm trying to forget the whole unpleasant episode ever happened. So lets all move on. I do appreciate all the support from you guys.


----------



## Dusty56

You got it …time to let the dust settle : )
I'm going to change my name to Damn Yankee though : )


----------



## gfadvm

But you're not a "Damn Yankee". I thought I explained that to you!


----------



## Dusty56

Hahaha….that you did : ) 
I can still hear my Mom saying that to Dad when he got her angry…LOL and good night.


----------



## Gregn

Gfadvm, thanks for posting your experience with Hearne Hardwoods. Its the kind of customer service I try to avoid. There are several business I steer clear of because of their customer service. Those with good customer service are always glad to see customers come back. In this day and age that means a lot to me.


----------



## woodworker59

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Billp

Rick Hearne is a very nice guy and his company is First Class. I live in Mi and every time in Pa I would stop at Hearnes Hardwood, one of the best lumber company's in the U.S. If you talk to Rick you should receive the out come your looking for because that's how he does business.


----------



## shawnmasterson

if they have a call center and you get no result the call back and see if you get some different. I am hard nosed and it would be personal. you said it's $ 350 at the mill I use that's 500+ BF of locally grown hard wood. I get mine @ $1 a BF or less. but I have dropped him a couple of logs.


----------



## Craftsman11

Don't what went wrong here,but Rick Hearne and everyone that I've done business with there, from the lady in the office to the guys on the floor have always been great to deal with. I don't think this one negative post should put anyone off from buying from them. One of the truly great hardwood mills in the U.S.


----------



## JGM0658

I don't think this one negative post should put anyone off from buying from them.

This is your 1st post in almost year, are you connected to HH?


----------



## Craftsman11

The only way that I'm connected to Hearne Hardwoods is, as a customer. I'm about a 30-40min drive from them here in Maryland. I just don't think one persons experience should be a reason to say your not going to purchase wood from this company as some here have done. Although I would take a situation like this into consideration,ifI had never purchased from them before, they could never stay in business and sell the quality and volume of wood that they do if this was their normal business practice.


----------



## JGM0658

I don't know, seems you have little credibility here. You have only made 2 posts since you joined, you have no info about your shop or yourself and you have no projects. I can understand not having any projects, but no pics of your shop, no info about you? And the only two posts you have made* in total* are to defend HH?


----------



## Craftsman11

Be that as it may. I just find it to easy to use the internet as a vehicle to paint a negative overall view of this company based on one persons bad experience. It certainly isn't anything I can relate to having bought from them for a number of years. I read through the whole thread and it stuck a cord with me. As for posting pictures of my shop or work, it's something that I've never done or find a need to do and although retired now, I've worked with wood professionally since I left college over forty years ago. Take it for what it's worth, and that may be nothing


----------



## Woodmaster1

Jorge give the guy a break, some people do not like to post. They are here to acquire knowledge and don't feel the need to post. He has been around for a year so he must like the forum. Craftsman11 make any post you like do not let one negative person run you off.


----------



## JGM0658

I guess you are judge and jury here Woodmaster, I understand not posting projects and such. But I also find it strange that after this thread is dead for many months this is posted by someone with no participation.

BTW you apparently did not read his reply as he is supposed to have been a professional wood worker for 40 years, so I doubt he is here to "acquire knowledge" as you put it.

No one is running anyone off, just trying to clarify thing. I suppose no one can question you then. In any case, you do not have to agree with me, I cannot force you to be right… ;-)


----------



## Woodmaster1

I will agree the Post has run it's course. You always can learn something new no matter how long you have been at it. I have been woodworking for 45 years and still manage to find new ways to do things. That is what I like about the forum.


----------



## Dusty56

Either way , it's the OP's experience with HH that he wrote about. It wasn't a good experience , and that is what he wrote about. 
I have more faith in Andy's word than any two time posters comments will ever represent.

*Craftsman11* , if you really wanted to help HH , you should write your own experiences in a new post.
Whether you realize it or not , you just brought this negative post to the surface for many more to read , and for some of us to reread. JMHO : )


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Guys;

I have been out of the woodworking game for a while, but I can tell you first hand, the folks at Hearnes are some of the finest people I've ever had the pleasure to deal with. I've always been impressed with the attention they give to making sure they have the best lumber available anywhere. As far as the quality of wood goes, it's always been awesome. I have bought a fair amount from them, as well as other suppliers before them. Honestly, after I started buying from them, I went nowhere else. I'm sure they will be all too happy to make it right.


----------



## diverlloyd

First sorry for even replying to this way way old thread.Lee why would you reopen a thread where the last post was 3 years ago you was around when the thread was made. But while I'm here, if Andy had a bad experience with customer service that is enough for me to never shop at said facility and he took it better then i would have. Sub par wood at a higher price then stated on site, slow customer service, then a owner that gets mad at a man venting his frustrations to his peers on the poor quality of what was received so he decides not to replace the wood just give a partial refund. Real customer service would either replace or refund all of the order and eat the cost. Kind of like a find a roach in your food at a restaurant do they say well you did eat half of the food so we are going to charge you for half of it. No they take it off the bill and eat the cost of it and will try to keep you as a customer. That is what people who care about their customers do.When you are the next guy who gets the sub par quality and service remember this thread or reread all of it. Anyways thats my rant and sorry Andy for even replying to this thread.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

If people would buy with credit cards they have some recourse.


----------



## Pono

I wish they would stay the ^%$$ out of the forests here and stopping raping the koa


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> I wish they would stay the ^%$$ out of the forests here and stopping raping the koa
> 
> - Joseph Jossem


If people would quit buying it they would stop cutting. It's the demand that causes the cutting, not Hearnes.

Have you ever cut down a tree just for the heck of it or did someone want to buy the wood from you Joe?


----------



## Pono

only salvage urban or hazard removal. I haven't dealt with koa in 7 years only keep the name for website. here in Hawaii trees are like birds protected I don't get timber for the heck of it alaskaguy


----------

